# Dark Spots on skin?



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

My puppy is starting to get dark greyish spots around his skin, took him to the vet today and the vet said that is normal that just means he will change color, he already has tan on the top of his head and ears, i noticed his forehead did get a lot whiter, the vet said he might change to tan since that is the other color visible, is this true? Have you experienced this on your puppy he just turned 11 weeks old this week. 

I had an american eskimo once and he was pure white i mean not one tan spot or anything anywhere and he was completely white and i remember him having dark spots in his skin as well as he got older, but since this is a different breed i am not sure, do your furry friends have this? Can you share your thoughts and experiences thank you in advance!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes. We lovingly call those "cow spots". Totally normal, but even more so, a good thing...it indicates good pigment.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Belle suntans in the summer and lightens in the winter.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

They definitely get darker in the summer months. The sun is so important for our little ones to provide the natural vitamin D they need. I think the spots are so cute. Izzy has a lot of spots on her skin, I would say almost 1/3rd of her skin it spotted, but she is also 1/4 Yorkie.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yes Pipper has cow spots all over him too. First time I saw one I thought it was a huge bruise. :w00t:. Its the skin that will change colour, not the hair.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> They definitely get darker in the summer months. The sun is so important for our little ones to provide the natural vitamin D they need. I think the spots are so cute. Izzy has a lot of spots on her skin, I would say almost 1/3rd of her skin it spotted, but she is also 1/4 Yorkie.


These pictures are wayyyy cute! i love her!!:wub:


----------

